# Snake ID Bongin



## humba_jumba (Oct 6, 2016)

Today we came across this snake at work... Not completely sure what it is and would like some help identifying it... It wasn't aggressive in behaviour and this is the best picture we could take... Sorry if its not the best picture, however I don't want to get to close to a snake I cannot identify...




My pick is a keelback, but I have been wrong before!!! Just because it wasn't overly aggressive and seemed fairly chilled out and in the open!!!


----------



## jase75 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes it's a Keelback.


----------

